# Plastic fuel tank repair options.....?



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

I have 2 plastic fuel tanks on my Yamaha snowblowers that are leaking (the tanks are made in 2 parts and they are cracked at the seams, not uncommon apparenlty ).
The cost of a replacemant tank is $200-300.
Does any member know of a way of repairing this issue or a place to send them out to get repaired....?
There was a sugestion at another forum to use a B&S tank instead ($ 50), but the problem is that the Yamaha tank seems to also work as shrouding.
Any suggestions....?
:smiley-confused013:

Thanks.


----------



## fixer5000 (Nov 3, 2013)

some body shops have plastic welders. stop by one and find out if theyll weld it for ya. i had a snowmobile tank plastic welded a few yrs back by placing an ad on craigslist for someone who did it. came out great and never leaked a drop


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Thanks fixer,
I'll check that with the body shop we deal with.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

There are also DIY products available at automotive parts stores.

http://www.autozone.com/sealants-gl...-gas-tank-and-radiator-repair-kit/382799_0_0/


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Thanks Kiss.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

I soldered a plastic food processor that cracked, and that seems to be holding up well. It is water tight now. I only soldered the outside as I thought making the inside rough would make it hard to clean.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Thanks Shryp.


----------



## caddydaddy (Dec 10, 2014)

I know Eastwood sells plastic welders and I think Harbor Freight has a cheapo one as well.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Thanks caddydaddy.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

I'm with SHRYP. Any time I have plastic to repair I just use a soldering iron and use the same type material to weld with. I just repaired a gas tank on one of my Mantis tillers. No leaks and works fine.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Thanks Joe.
I am leaning towards the welding the tank method since a have a soldering iron and also a soldering gun.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

hsblowersfan said:


> Thanks Joe.
> I am leaning towards the welding the tank method since a have a soldering iron and also a soldering gun.


That gas tank was made of HDPE and I had a ton of shavings and drill curls to use as welding rod. I use a flat spoon shaped soldering tip and it works really well. I do a small section at a time.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Thanks for the tip Joe.


----------



## CO Snow (Dec 8, 2011)

I fixed the leak in the plastic gas tank on my riding mower with CarGo QuickSteel Plastic Tank Repair Kit. I think I purchased it at one of the major auto supply stores. It was an easy fix and solved the problem without doing anything else. The repair has been secure for about 4 years. No need to remove or drain the tank.

The kit includes plastic repair epoxy putty, degreasing swab, fiberglass reinforcing screen for large holes and a "fuel styptic pencil" to temporarily stop a small leak.

It's manufactured by Blue Magic, Inc. Their web page is www.bluemagicusa.com and their phone is 888-522-2746.

Hope this helps.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Thanks CO Snow.


----------



## Bob E (Jun 9, 2014)

I've found welding plastic with a soldering iron to be pretty easy and effective. I wish I had known about it sooner.


----------



## badbmwbrad (Jul 30, 2019)

I know this is an old thread but it's where I ended up when searching the forum for an appropriate leak-repair process for a plastic fuel tank. The plastic fuel tank is on a 5 HP Tecumseh which powers a 1973 Ariens 922003 compact_ Snow-Thro._

The plastic tank was leaking gas at a crack propagating from one of the two bottom mounting bolt holes. I used a soldering iron to melt the crack edges together. The YouTube video instructs one to fashion a patch from a cut-off piece of HDPE plastic oil bottle to then melt that patch onto the leak-repaired surface; fusing the patch onto the HDPE tank on the cracked area. 

This leak-repair process worked a treat. No more gas leak! :smile_big:



Shryp said:


> I soldered a plastic food processor that cracked, and that seems to be holding up well. It is water tight now. I only soldered the outside as I thought making the inside rough would make it hard to clean.


----------



## amuller (Jan 3, 2016)

I don't think there is a structural adhesive for polyethylene--the usual gas tank plastic. Heat welding is a better bet.


----------

